# DIY Hydro Sausage Stuffer



## grilldad (Oct 28, 2014)

I saw the Dakota stuffer and like many others said to myself " I could make that myself " So I did! Even with the clear pvc at $25 a foot It was still cheaper than one you could buy. We have been using our kitchen Aid stand mixer to do all the grinding and stuffing but It takes forever to stuff sausage like that. Im not sure how much this will hold but all I need it to do is 10-15lbs. at the most. If you have any questions about the build process let me know.













20141028_154657.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






4" x 24'' long clear SCH 40 pvc













20141028_155007.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






simple "Y" fitting for the back end.













20141028_154603.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






Piston is shaped to prevent wasted meat left in the stuffer and to keep the piston from over extending.













20141028_152917.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






I used this circle cutter to cut the 1/2" Polly cutting board for the stand and piston. This tool is a must!













20141028_153029.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






A chisel mounted In my vise to fine tune the piston shape













20141028_153604.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






My jig for cutting the O-ring groove













20141028_160336.jpg



__ grilldad
__ Oct 28, 2014






Very little meat is left!


----------



## brooksy (Oct 29, 2014)

Very cool and creative!


----------



## wolfman1955 (Oct 29, 2014)

Very nice build!! Like Brooksy said realy creative!!
Keep Smokin!!!
Wolf


----------



## grilldad (Mar 9, 2017)




----------

